# 5 Gallon Shrimp/fry grow out tank!



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

So I had a 5 gallon tank lying around, and I needed a place to put my molly and guppy fry, so I decided to go ahead and set it up. I also wanted to throw my RCS in there, since they are in a tank with some fish that may eat them (though they seem to me making it ok, just want them to be happy) I talked to some people and the idea of fry grow out/shrimp tank seems pretty good. The fry can feed off of any baby shrimp I may end up having to help keep the population from exploding. 

So I figured I would take y'all through the process with me!

Here is what I did today!



Here are all my supplies that I ordered online. Everything came out to about 60 bucks on amazon! Sponge filter, air line, tetra whisper 10g air pump, Fluval Stratnum substrate, and Fluval 50w heater. I spray painted the back of the tank black to make colors pop. The money doesn't consider plants I bought, but I figured everyone would plant differently so I left that out. I bought a bunch of plants from my LFS for the tank. Some Crypts, anubias, Java fern,ect. Looking for some Java Moss online to get in here too


(Sorry for the dirty looking tank! I rinsed it out but still looks dirty. I am pretty sure it is on the outside and I will wash it tomorrow)

Rinsed the substrate and put it in the tank. Put this awesome piece of Anubias on Driftwood as my centerpiece. Left room in the front of the tank for a feeding area for the shrimp. 



Final pick with the plants in it before I filled it with water. When I poured it in, the tank got really cloudy and kicked up a few plants. It is running right now, once it cleans up over night, I will replant them.

I added Tetra Safe start, a Ornament from my established 29g tank, and soaked the sponge from my 10g in the water for a bit to get the cycle kick started. Also turned my temp in the tank up to help, which I have read can help with the cycle. Hoping I can get a shortened cycle but I will be patient. I know Shrimp are very sensitive to water quality so I will have to be as perfect as I can get. Plus I have 4 molly fry and 1 guppy fry that I want to throw in so I want to make sure everything is perfect for them. I should have some more Molly fry in a few days so they might have to stay in a breeder box or something till it is established. 

I need a hood/light for this tank too. I can't seem to find any in stores, so I have to look online. I will post some pics tomorrow once the water looks clear. 

Any advise, comments, tips are welcomed and appreciated. I can't wait to get this project up and running!


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Ugz said:


> ... Any advise, comments, tips are welcomed and appreciated. I can't wait to get this project up and running!


I've never had trouble with shrimp, besides with chlorine/armine. But I always bind those out (water dechlorinator). In heavily planted tanks, shrimps get most of the cleanup work done. 

Also, I suggest you take some gravel from the other tank, throw it in. maybe in a sieve to take it out later. But in any case, don't forget to take old tank water and put it in that tank if you want to cycle it without fish.*old dude

Can't wait to see it full of water/guppies. Looks great so far!


----------



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

SO the tank cycled. I ordered shrimp today. 20 + extras for 15 bucks. I moved the 5 fry over to the tank. They love it! So much better than the breeder box! Tank lid is ordered aswell and should be shipped soon. 




I just need some java moss and I will be set. I just cant seem to find any thing that is cheap. I would prefer it be carpeted already. I will continue my search


----------



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

So Shrimp are doing great. Got some Java Moss from someone here. Think it came along with some snails, so I might end up having to throw an assassin snail in there is it becomes a problem. Tank is housing a lot of guppy fry currently, but the tank is handling everything ok. So happy with this tank


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great, I'd like to do a small shrimp tank like this sometime.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

looks really good..im planning on doing one myself with crystal red shrimp

Rick


----------

